# Mayor Throws Racial Tirade After Drunk Driving Arrest; 'You F*****g Crackers'...



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Another Tea Party Mayor exposed......so much racism in this Country Obama cant even walk down the street without people crossing.

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/11...ayor-cursing-breaking-clock-after-dwi-arrest/

*MONTICELLO, N.Y. (CBSNewYork)* - A video recording has shown the mayor of the Sullivan County municipality of Monticello in a heated confrontation after being arrested by his own police officers.
As CBS 2's Steve Langford reported, Monticello Mayor Gordon Jenkins was arrested on the night of Saturday, Nov. 16, on suspicion of drunken driving.
*Warning: Videos Contain Graphic Language*
*FULL VIDEO: PART 1*
*FULL VIDEO: PART 2*
He was taken into custody after showing up to take a look at a serious car accident on Main Street. A volunteer firefighter noticed the mayor looked drunk, according to police, and notified law enforcement. Jenkins was arrested on the spot.
In a video recorded at his own police headquarters, a man identified as Jenkins was shown seated in a chair with one hand handcuffed to a wall. During the first minute of the video, he is heard apparently talking to himself, using a variety of obscene insults to describe the officers.
Soon afterward, an officer comes in to interview him.
"You know something, Davis?" he says to the officer in the video. "I'm the one that hired you in this job, man. I mean, it doesn't matter. It doesn't matter about that. But you know something? How the f**k you guys going to play the game?"
When the officer later addresses him as "sir," Jenkins replies: "Don't call me sir."
"Mayor? Is that better?" the officer says.
"Don't call me mayor," Jenkins replies. "Call me n****r, because that's what I am when I'm right here in handcuffs. But you know something? I don't give a f**k."
Altogether, hours of video were released, showing the Jenkins not happy about his arrest.
"What are you going to do? Put me in jail five years? I'll get out in five years, and I going to f***ing tell you what the f**k you did to me, and I'm going to come back to you," he tells an officer later.
The mayor was charged with DWI, refusing a Breathalyzer, obstruction of justice and criminal mischief.
The final charge came following an incident seen about an hour and 22 minutes into the first of two video clips. Jenkins stands up, pulls a clock off the wall, and hurls it out the door of the interrogation room while demanding to know who is at the police station desk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd love to watch the William Lantigua booking video once the boom comes down on him. Hopefully subtitles will be provided.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The Romans had a great saying for situations like this, and being half Italian, I say it. "In vino veritas"

Get a few drinks in someone and you find out exactly how they feel about things.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope they entered him Q5. Refused and then bitched about being treated like a princess held out the block...
In lieu of his threats, crimes, hate speech and ethics violations, i'm sure he'll do just fine in front of the "humpty-ass judge" and continue to "serve."

Classic. ABC doesn't even mention his racist tirade:
*Calls for Monticello mayor's resignation after DWI arrest*

MONTICELLO, N.Y. (WABC) -- A local mayor is under arrest, and this isn't the first time he's been in trouble.
There are growing calls for him to resign.
Gordon Jenkins is out on bail after his arrest for drunk driving, among other things.
He's the mayor of Monticello in Sullivan County.
"He is not a bad person, but his behavior doesn't help the village. (Should he step down?) I believe the Mayor should step down," said Carmen Rue, a Monticello Village Trustee.
Monticello Village Trustee Carmen Rue has seen enough.
She wants the Mayor and Village Manager Gordon Jenkins to step down. The 53-year-old was arrested Friday night by village police officers on charges of driving drunk, speeding, and obstruction.
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local/northern_suburbs&id=9330535


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Disc 3 before it disappears:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I will pull the old Time To Kill brilliant movie line, what if he was white?? and he was calling a room full of black cops the N word????, this would be the top story 24/7 nonstop racism racism it still exists in Amerika we need a more progressive leader that will kick whites out of their homes and give them to illegals and native americans...Obama would be crying like the cuntbag that he is and Oprah and JayZ would still be bitching about Barneys


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

And this guy was elected Mayor???...


----------

